# E70 daten



## FLBimmer (May 24, 2008)

I would really appreciate any help in directing me to a link/download for E70 daten. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FLBimmer said:


> I would really appreciate any help in directing me to a link/download for E70 daten. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## schik (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can i also have the link? Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schik said:


> Hello, can i also have the link? Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## rmarley (Jan 12, 2015)

Is there a specific daten version for different model years? Or will the newest version work with all older models? I have seen some links for 2011-2012 e70 v44, and seem to be having some issues with accessing some ecu's with 50.2. Wondering if this would fix the issue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rmarley said:


> Is there a specific daten version for different model years? Or will the newest version work with all older models? I have seen some links for 2011-2012 e70 v44, and seem to be having some issues with accessing some ecu's with 50.2. Wondering if this would fix the issue


Newest should work. Try 57.0 SP-Daten. PM sent.


----------



## rmarley (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks! That solved my issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rmarley said:


> Thanks! That solved my issue.


:thumbup:


----------



## AcidSly (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, pls send link on daten for E70??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AcidSly said:


> Hi, pls send link on daten for E70??


PM sent.


----------



## The_Sorcerer (Jul 6, 2016)

Can someone pls send me a link to SP-daten for my E70?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The_Sorcerer said:


> Can someone pls send me a link to SP-daten for my E70?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Falen (Apr 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can someone pls send me a link to SP-daten for my E70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Falen said:


> Can someone pls send me a link to SP-daten for my E70


PM sent.


----------



## jcrawford (Jul 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Do you mind sending me a link the latest e70 daten? Also, am I correct that this would work for a 2011 X5 5.0L? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jcrawford said:


> Do you mind sending me a link the latest e70 daten? Also, am I correct that this would work for a 2011 X5 5.0L? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I get link to latest e70 daten files please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shankska said:


> Can I get link to latest e70 daten files please


PM sent.


----------



## AcidSly (Mar 22, 2016)

Can send me a link to new SP-daten pls ?


----------



## DSrugis (Mar 12, 2008)

link please


----------



## AdemC (Jul 18, 2016)

*Thanks*



shawnsheridan said:


> You must use NCS Expert to code. BMW Coding Tool and NCS Dummy are just bolt-on's for NCS that make things easier.


Thanks.

What about the link to newest DATEN for E70?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alan Taur said:


> Sorry about that. PM now enabled!


Then why not send one as instructed? :dunno:

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AdemC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What about the link to newest DATEN for E70?


PM sent.


----------



## xian66369 (Jan 26, 2010)

*E70 Daten file*

Could you let me known how to get the newest Daten files for E70? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xian66369 said:


> Could you let me known how to get the newest Daten files for E70? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## xian66369 (Jan 26, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks.


----------



## 95wildtt (Nov 30, 2010)

*Latest E70 Daten*

Hi,

Can I get the link for the latest Daten for my E70?

I can't read or code the TRSVC module, I'm using v 60.1...
Should I try an older Daten?

Thanks,
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

95wildtt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get the link for the latest Daten for my E70?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 95wildtt (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you.

I'm getting a script error in INPA and the error log states RFK_70.ipo not found...

Should I try an older Daten?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

95wildtt said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm getting a script error in INPA and the error log states RFK_70.ipo not found...
> 
> Should I try an older Daten?


It is looking for an .ipo Script File. These are not part of SP-Daten.


----------



## 95wildtt (Nov 30, 2010)

Where do I get those?
Could that be causing the errors with NCS Expert as well as INPA?

Thanks in advance for your help, this is driving me crazy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

95wildtt said:


> Where do I get those?
> Could that be causing the errors with NCS Expert as well as INPA?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, this is driving me crazy.


.ipo is INPA Script file. Has nothing to do with NCS Expert. I have no idea where to get .ipo files from. Normally they are developed in house by BMW AG for internal use.


----------



## 95wildtt (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks for your help.


----------



## mitesh33 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten files for my 2009 E70 X5.

looks like I have 2010 files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mitesh33 said:


> Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten files for my 2009 E70 X5.
> 
> looks like I have 2010 files.


PM sent.


----------



## pleply (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten as well please?

E70 2013

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pleply said:


> Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten as well please?
> 
> E70 2013
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

Link to latest daten please. For E70 and E90.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smassey321 said:


> Link to latest daten please. For E70 and E90.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Homermandy (Jul 6, 2017)

Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten as well please?

E70 2009

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Homermandy said:


> Can I get a link to the latest sp-daten as well please?
> 
> E70 2009
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jeerouss (Feb 20, 2017)

hi everyone,

having some problems using ncsexpert,
just wanted to make sure i have the latest e70 daten files (which i updated through coding tools)

8.89 GB (9,552,812,203 bytes)
2,693 Files, 149 Folders

Do i need to redownload it?
files in it seems to be from 2016.

thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeerouss said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> having some problems using ncsexpert,
> just wanted to make sure i have the latest e70 daten files (which i updated through coding tools)
> ...


Last E70 update was E070-16-11-500 in 60.0, so any SP-Daten >= 60.0 is latest. PM sent.


----------



## jeerouss (Feb 20, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> last e70 update was e070-16-11-500 in 60.0, so any sp-daten >= 60.0 is latest. Pm sent.


thank you!!!


----------



## barberra3er (Sep 12, 2015)

This looks like the place to ask for the updated E70 daten. Pm please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barberra3er said:


> This looks like the place to ask for the updated E70 daten. Pm please! Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Vortechys (Jun 8, 2015)

May I please have the latest E70 and E90 daten.
Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vortechys said:


> May I please have the latest E70 and E90 daten.
> Thank you!!


PM sent.


----------



## Vortechys (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you Shawn


----------



## Asdffdsa (Feb 18, 2018)

I just bought an E70, would like the latest daten for it. Pm please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## silversurf70 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn

May I please get the link for my X5 E70 SP Daten?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silversurf70 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> May I please get the link for my X5 E70 SP Daten?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12387326&postcount=11816


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Shawn,

Can you PM me the links for the e70 53.3 daten? I need to replace a seemingly corrupted download from a couple years ago. Cheers!
J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jww///95 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the links for the e70 53.3 daten? I need to replace a seemingly corrupted download from a couple years ago. Cheers!
> J


PM sent.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Got it! Thanks as always!


----------



## psmith23 (Mar 2, 2018)

Pm sent for E70 files


----------



## blokbuk (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

May I please get the link for my X5 E70 SP Daten?

Also, any advice on a possibly bricked FRM?
Tried coding it and now no lights/windows and impossible to read/write...

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blokbuk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please get the link for my X5 E70 SP Daten?
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't do any Exx work as I own an F10. PM sent.


----------



## blokbuk (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

What would you suggest if FRM on a F10 was bricked?
Don't think my issue is related to chassis.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blokbuk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> What would you suggest if FRM on a F10 was bricked?
> Don't think my issue is related to chassis.
> ...


If I couldn't flash it, I would replace it.


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

hi friends

can you share sp-daten from E70 2009 please ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ka_rai said:


> hi friends
> 
> can you share sp-daten from E70 2009 please ?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks friend


----------



## Badsmerf (Mar 26, 2017)

I've never updated my daten files before. Never really read an explanation on why they should be updated. Any insight into this? I suppose I could use a pm too....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Badsmerf said:


> I've never updated my daten files before. Never really read an explanation on why they should be updated. Any insight into this? I suppose I could use a pm too....


You update SP-Daten if Dealer updated car and you can no longer read an ECU, or if you want to flash ECU with newer firmware.


----------



## bmwx5888 (May 31, 2018)

*e70 SP Daten please*

Can you please send me the link for the e70 daten? Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwx5888 said:


> Can you please send me the link for the e70 daten? Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## jklackey (Jul 24, 2018)

Can I get a link for e70 Daten file? 2012 X5. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jklackey said:


> Can I get a link for e70 Daten file? 2012 X5. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jpryma (Sep 27, 2016)

Can I get a link for e70 Daten file? 2012 X5. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpryma said:


> Can I get a link for e70 Daten file? 2012 X5. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## supercati (Aug 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you send me as well the PM? I need the Daten Files for the BMW X5 E70 2007


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supercati said:


> Could you send me as well the PM? I need the Daten Files for the BMW X5 E70 2007


PM sent.


----------



## aepetro (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, could you send me the e70 (2011 x5d) Daten files when you get a chance? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aepetro said:


> Hi, could you send me the e70 (2011 x5d) Daten files when you get a chance? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

Could you send me a also? I need the Daten Files for the BMW X5 E70 2008.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wayne3546 said:


> Could you send me a also? I need the Daten Files for the BMW X5 E70 2008.


PM sent.


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Can you please also send me the link for the e70 daten.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delta86d said:


> Can you please also send me the link for the e70 daten.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## LachieAU (Oct 10, 2018)

Can you please pm me the e70 files, thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Can you please PM the link again? Rebuilding and appears the old link doesn't work?


PM sent.


----------



## miamipanther (Feb 27, 2011)

May I get the latest E70 daten, thanks


----------



## customgsxr (Mar 16, 2012)

*please*

could you please share the sp- daten file with me also? Thanks

2012 E70 50i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

customgsxr said:


> could you please share the sp- daten file with me also? Thanks
> 
> 2012 E70 50i


PM sent.


----------



## audiojack (Aug 28, 2005)

I too would greatly appreciate the link. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

audiojack said:


> I too would greatly appreciate the link. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vinsonr (May 28, 2010)

Howdy, can I get the link to the e70 daten files?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vinsonr said:


> Howdy, can I get the link to the e70 daten files?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I please get a link to the latest E70 daten file? I have SP-Daten-V46.3 right now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunny_j said:


> Can I please get a link to the latest E70 daten file? I have SP-Daten-V46.3 right now


PM sent.


----------



## danx52011 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Link*

Link please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danx52011 said:


> Link please


PM sent.


----------



## derderianalec (Mar 3, 2019)

*E70 Daten files*

Does anyone have the v 50 E70 Daten files? I have tried using the MEGA link but keep having issues.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

derderianalec said:


> Does anyone have the v 50 E70 Daten files? I have tried using the MEGA link but keep having issues.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, but old versions not maintained.


----------



## derderianalec (Mar 3, 2019)

Does anyone have the newest DATEN? The issue I***8217;m having is I had an emf light. Bought a new module and installed and use ncs expert to code new module. Yet I am still getting the parking brake light. The questions I have is how to tell if the module I bought doesn***8217;t work (China) or if the DATEN I have is wrong or outdated? 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yemff (Jul 8, 2012)

could I get the link as well, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

derderianalec said:


> Does anyone have the newest DATEN? ...





Yemff said:


> could I get the link as well, thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## E70X5M35i (Mar 10, 2018)

Can I also get a link to the latest E70 daten files? I have a 2013 X5 xDrive35i and currently have the V63 files. Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E70X5M35i said:


> Can I also get a link to the latest E70 daten files? I have a 2013 X5 xDrive35i and currently have the V63 files. Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## bigdaddy554216 (Dec 30, 2017)

I know you've done this a lot but could I get the Link
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

riho888 said:


> Hello, could someone also give me the latest E70 SP-Daten ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## vladb (May 28, 2020)

I need some latest E70 SP-Daten files. I'm trying to scan motor X5 35d, but my INPA doesn't have any files related to M57 engine. I'll be really appreciate to get those files. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vladb said:


> I need some latest E70 SP-Daten files. I'm trying to scan motor X5 35d, but my INPA doesn't have any files related to M57 engine. I'll be really appreciate to get those files. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn

May I please get the link for my X3 E83 SP Daten?

Thanks


----------



## PanAm (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## PanAm (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Shawn! Any chance I could get the latest datens for 2011 E70 35i and 2007 E92 335i? 

Tried to update my E70 egs and dme but the datens I got don't seem to have the GSB233 (EGS) and MEVD176K (DME) installed in my car. I'm guessing it's going to be the same for all the other modules too...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjksoft said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> May I please get the link for my X3 E83 SP Daten?
> 
> Thanks





PanAm said:


> Morning mates! Any chance I could get the latest datens for 2011 E70 35i and 2007 335i?
> 
> Tried to update my E70 egs and dme but the datens I got don't seem to have the modules installed in my car.


PM's sent.


----------



## PanAm (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Renaissdoc (Aug 10, 2020)

*Need E7 SP-Daten for 2012 X5*

Hi - It seems that receiving a PM is the only way to get the info to download the appropriate SP-Daten for use with Rheingold/NCSExpert etc. I have a 2012 X5 35i and need the correct SP-Daten for installing the coding software for this E70 vehicle. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Renaissdoc said:


> Hi - It seems that receiving a PM is the only way to get the info to download the appropriate SP-Daten for use with Rheingold/NCSExpert etc. I have a 2012 X5 35i and need the correct SP-Daten for installing the coding software for this E70 vehicle. Thanks.


You don't download SP-Daten and add it to Reingold, it should already be in the Reingold package. Conversely, SP-Daten is ripped from Reingold for use with NCS Expert, WinKFP, etc.


----------



## MasaX5 (Aug 11, 2020)

*e70 sp-daten*

Hi,
I need newest sp daten files for e70 2011.
missing PDCR3 files in my sp-daten files.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasaX5 said:


> Hi,
> I need newest sp daten files for e70 2011.
> missing PDCR3 files in my sp-daten files.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## jeremy001 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello,

please can you send me sp daten for my E70 2010 PDCR3 too ?
I realy need it.

thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeremy001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> please can you send me sp daten for my E70 2010 PDCR3 too ?
> I realy need it.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Renaissdoc (Aug 10, 2020)

jeremy001: I put the entire sp daten for my E70 together from zip folders downloaded from BimmerGeeks Utilities/BimmerGeeks Standard Tools/. That last folder had 7 items, including Folders: Bmw Tools, EC-APPS, EDIABAS, NCSEXPER, and OCX, plus two files: "Install Instructions.txt" and "St212.exe". The Folder NCSEXPER contained 11 items, including 10 Folders, and one File ("VERSION.TXT"). One of the 10 folders in NCSEXPER was "DATEN". The Folder "DATEN" contained 57 items, including the Folders E36, E38, E39, E46, E52, E53, E60, E65, E70, E83, E85, E89, R50, and R56, plus 43 Files. Folder "E70" contained 236 items. The NCSEXPER Version (as per the File "VERSION.TXT") I was using was "4.0.1". Hopefully you will be able to find the foregoing downloads and create the needed Folders on your PC.


----------



## ejyeung808 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi can I get daten files for E70 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejyeung808 said:


> Hi can I get daten files for E70 please?


PM sent.


----------



## vinsonr (May 28, 2010)

Shawn,

Can I get the updated daten files? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vinsonr said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the updated daten files? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jetseteatrepeat (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi could I have eaten files for the E70 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jetseteatrepeat said:


> Hi could I have eaten files for the E70 please?


PM sent.


----------



## spikisminde (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi there, can I have sp daten for e70 2009 - 2010 model. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spikisminde said:


> Hi there, can I have sp daten for e70 2009 - 2010 model. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## spikisminde (Mar 12, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


By the way can gime procudure how to loan these files to winkpf? I will be gratefully appreciated for that!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spikisminde said:


> By the way can gime procudure how to loan these files to winkpf? I will be gratefully appreciated for that!


Use BMW Coding Tool.


----------



## spikisminde (Mar 12, 2018)

Where I can download it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spikisminde said:


> Where I can download it?


You might what to check you Inbox where i already PM'd it to you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jetseteatrepeat said:


> Hi could I have eaten files for the E70 please?


PM sent.


----------



## V3c7or (May 2, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are well. Could someone please kindly send me a Link to the latest SP-Daten for my E70? I need to flash the DDE7 ECU so it accepts newer Injector IMA codes. 

If possible a Link to ISTA-P would be amazing, too.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

V3c7or said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well. Could someone please kindly send me a Link to the latest SP-Daten for my E70? I need to flash the DDE7 ECU so it accepts newer Injector IMA codes.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## V3c7or (May 2, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Man, much appreciated


----------



## MrEuphoric1 (May 12, 2021)

I'm kinda confused about the e70 daten files, can you help me?


----------



## montiniz (Jul 3, 2020)

Can someone send me latest sp_daten for E70


----------



## Kazik_Wichura (Nov 27, 2021)

Can someone send me latest sp_daten for E70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrEuphoric1 said:


> I'm kinda confused about the e70 daten files, can you help me?





montiniz said:


> Can someone send me latest sp_daten for E70





Kazik_Wichura said:


> Can someone send me latest sp_daten for E70


PM's sent.


----------



## Chrisall (Dec 11, 2021)

[QUOTE="shawnsheridan]
[/QUOTE]

Hi, was there ever a FRM_E70.C07 Daten? I have C08 and C09 but I'm getting errors with my FRM2 and wondering if there is an earlier version. If not, could you PM me the latest E70 Daten link please?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chrisall said:


> Hi, was there ever a FRM_E70.C07 Daten? I have C08 and C09 but I'm getting errors with my FRM2 and wondering if there is an earlier version. If not, could you PM me the latest E70 Daten link please?
> 
> Cheers


No idea. Are you using 69.0 SP-Daten?


----------



## Chrisall (Dec 11, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. Are you using 69.0 SP-Daten?


No, I'm using 67.0
Do you have a link to 69.0 version please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chrisall said:


> No, I'm using 67.0
> Do you have a link to 69.0 version please?


PM sent.


----------



## M3GTtt (Mar 30, 2011)

Could you kindly also send it to me. I am trying to write the VIN to a 2016 FRM.. but WinKFP does not recocnize it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M3GTtt said:


> Could you kindly also send it to me. I am trying to write the VIN to a 2016 FRM.. but WinKFP does not recocnize it


PM sent.


----------



## Ihlberg (Dec 6, 2007)

I´m also looking for sp-daten files for e70.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ihlberg said:


> I´m also looking for sp-daten files for e70.


PM sent.


----------



## binbin93 (Feb 12, 2015)

Please send me SP daten files for E-70 also
thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

binbin93 said:


> Please send me SP daten files for E-70 also
> thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## BMWe70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi

Could I also have a link to SP daten E70. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWe70 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I also have a link to SP daten E70. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mia_M (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
I have retrofitted some options on my 2007 E70 likes ACC, KAFAS but I got a problem in NSCExpert for coding some modules like FRR, KAFAS...Could I have a link to lastest e70 sp daten? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mia_M said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have retrofitted some options on my 2007 E70 likes ACC, KAFAS but I got a problem in NSCExpert for coding some modules like FRR, KAFAS...Could I have a link to lastest e70 sp daten? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Leleuk (Nov 29, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn,
I have 2011 E70, may you please send DATEN files E70?
Thanks,
Elf


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leleuk said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I have 2011 E70, may you please send DATEN files E70?
> Thanks,
> Elf


PM sent.


----------



## AustrianCoder (7 mo ago)

Hey,
I want to code my BMW X5 330d xdrive 2012 and I need the SP-Daten (E70).
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AustrianCoder said:


> Hey,
> I want to code my BMW X5 330d xdrive 2012 and I need the SP-Daten (E70).
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## imrantechik (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi shawn this is imran i am getting issue ECU programing error 211


----------



## imrantechik (7 mo ago)

imrantechik said:


> hi shawn this is imran i am getting issue ECU programing error 211
> View attachment 1063100


i want to know what is the solution for it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

imrantechik said:


> i want to know what is the solution for it


Sorry, I have no idea. I don't do any E-Series work myself, as I own F10, F06, and F15. I have never used WinKFP before.


----------



## GodStang (Jan 25, 2017)

Trying to get INPA 5.0.2 and coding to work for a 2012 X5d E70. Can I get the latest Daten file and does anyone know of any other files needed? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GodStang said:


> Trying to get INPA 5.0.2 and coding to work for a 2012 X5d E70. Can I get the latest Daten file and does anyone know of any other files needed? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## josephcarter7 (7 mo ago)

I´m also looking for sp-daten files for e70, I have a 2009 35d X5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josephcarter7 said:


> I´m also looking for sp-daten files for e70, I have a 2009 35d X5


PM sent.


----------



## chriskelly (4 mo ago)

hi there could i possibly have the link to the datem files for e70 35d 2009 ,please

i got ones from bimmergeeks but when i use winkpf is says the DDE file is the newest and it was factory file updated in 2009 . so stumped if i have old files . 

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chriskelly said:


> hi there could i possibly have the link to the datem files for e70 35d 2009 ,please
> 
> i got ones from bimmergeeks but when i use winkpf is says the DDE file is the newest and it was factory file updated in 2009 . so stumped if i have old files .
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## chriskelly (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chriskelly said:


> when i click the link it take me to a google transperancy page ,
> ...


Link in PM is direct MEGA Link. Hoovering on Link will show you the direct MEGA Link in the Tooltip. That said, Bimmerfest forum is automatically transposing the link to go to skimresources.com, which then somehow redirects to transparencyreport.google.com. This is the forum, not me. The simple solution is from the transparencyreport.google.com page, under "Check site status", you will see and can copy and paste the MEGA link into Browser and download file.


----------



## chriskelly (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## dgausa (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello There, could you help with the latest SP date for the E70 (2008 3.0). Thank you for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dgausa said:


> Hello There, could you help with the latest SP date for the E70 (2008 3.0). Thank you for the help.


PM sent.


----------



## beasty1711 (3 mo ago)

Is it possible to get a copy of the daten as well please? I have a 2012 X5 E70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beasty1711 said:


> Is it possible to get a copy of the daten as well please? I have a 2012 X5 E70


PM sent.


----------



## DONA900 (3 mo ago)

Hello I need sp daten e70 e60 e46 tnhks🙂


----------



## DONA900 (3 mo ago)

Ten I try conect all bmw cars I get this foult


----------



## DONA900 (3 mo ago)

MasaX5 said:


> *e70 sp-daten*
> 
> Sveiki,
> Man reikia naujausių sp daten failų, skirtų e70 2011.
> ...


I NEED also


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DONA900 said:


> Hello I need sp daten e70 e60 e46 tnhks🙂


PM sent.


----------



## bmwx3driver (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, I'm searching all morning SP Daten for E70/71 series to code some changed part on the car. But I can't find. Have seen one package on mega which is broken  Anyone here to help?`


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwx3driver said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching all morning SP Daten for E70/71 series to code some changed part on the car. But I can't find. Have seen one package on mega which is broken  Anyone here to help?`


PM sent.


----------



## bmwx3driver (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 THANK YOU!!


----------



## TechTony (1 mo ago)

Hi Shaun, Can i please get the latest E70 Daten files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TechTony said:


> Hi Shaun, Can i please get the latest E70 Daten files.


PM sent.


----------



## ytsurrr (1 mo ago)

I need the latest DATEN files for a 2009 X5D. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ytsurrr said:


> I need the latest DATEN files for a 2009 X5D. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------

